# [HW] UsbLed , qualcuno lo usa?

## federico

Forse e' una domanda un po' particolare ma  :Smile: 

La mia ragazza mi ha regalato una usbled, una tipica lucina per portatile, quelle che si attaccano alla porta usb e ti illuinano la tastiera (mi serviva   :Cool:   )

Ho visto nel kernel sotto la sezione usb che c'e' un modulo chiamato usbled (che per inciso riesco a compilare solamente unitamente al modulo usblcd), e pensavo che servisse magari per accendere o spegnere la mia lucina senza doverla necessariamente staccare fisicamente..

Quel modulo usbled serve a questo scopo? E come si usa in tal caso ? Ho letto anche il sorgente ma ci ho capito poco..

PS: sarebbe forte farlo funzionare, magari faccio lampeggiare la luce quando la batteria e' giu' di carica  :Wink: 

Fede

----------

## Cagnulein

la cosa interessa pure a me  :Smile: 

dentro al sorgente ho visto una funzione disconnect e una funzione probe...richiamandole a distanza di un tempo la luce dovrebbe lampeggiare (purtoppo una luce del genere la vado a comprare solo oggi  :Smile:  ), ma c'è una cosa che non mi è chiara...dentro al sorgente, l'autore fa riferimento a BLUE, GREEN & Red, ma le luci che io ho visto sono di singolo colore...dove cavolo si trovano quelle multicolor?   :Cool: 

----------

## koma

Fede è facile  :Smile: 

Usi un transistore a un piedino dai i 5 volte all'altro il segnale in entrata (ne hai 2) e all'altro il piedino della lampadina  :Smile:  a questo punto con delle semplici istruzioni di input-output lo controllerai.

Poi fare il programmino è una baggianata

----------

## koma

ah io cmq parlo di una cosa artigianale cioè cavetto usb mozzato resistenza e LED blu  :Smile: 

Ancora + facile sarebbe (e mi pare si possa fare) togliere corrente alla porta usb via software.. avevo qlc appunto se lo trovo ti dico

----------

## Cagnulein

 *koma wrote:*   

> Fede è facile 
> 
> Usi un transistore a un piedino dai i 5 volte all'altro il segnale in entrata (ne hai 2) e all'altro il piedino della lampadina  a questo punto con delle semplici istruzioni di input-output lo controllerai.
> 
> Poi fare il programmino è una baggianata

 

:O

non hai mica qualch howto in merito? la cosa im interessa praecchio :=)

----------

## federico

Ciao Koma   :Cool: 

La Sara (la mia ragazza)mi ha reglato la lucina usb percui l'attrezzatura ce l'ho, l'idea era di togliere la corrente alla luce via software, ho visto quel modulo (si ho notato anche io le opzioni dei colori ma nn sono riuscito a usarlo) ma nn ho capito come E SE funziona..

Non ho trovato riferimenti ad alcun sito..

Fede

----------

## koma

credo che quel modulo sia riferito ai display lcd con illuminazione a led posteriore  :Smile:  non ne sono certo ma può molto darsi

----------

## Cagnulein

 *koma wrote:*   

> credo che quel modulo sia riferito ai display lcd con illuminazione a led posteriore  non ne sono certo ma può molto darsi

 

no, quello è usblcd  :Smile: 

cmq ieri mi è venuta in mente un'idea malsana. Visto che la luciozza aveva il filo molto corto e io dovevo attaccarlo al fisso, mi sono detto:<<ma che ci vuole a farsene una in casa?>>. Ho lasciato llì la lampaduzza, e sono venuto a casa a mani vuote ma con il cervello pieno di idee...

mi sono messo davanti al pc e ho detto...ma da dove parto?

Avete qls voi aparte www.usb.org?

Va bè adesso faccio un po' il vagabondo per internet, ma se avete qls che possa aiutarmi nella mia ricerca, fatemi un fischio  :Smile: 

----------

## -YoShi-

 *koma wrote:*   

> Fede è facile 
> 
> Usi un transistore a un piedino dai i 5 volte all'altro il segnale in entrata (ne hai 2) e all'altro il piedino della lampadina  a questo punto con delle semplici istruzioni di input-output lo controllerai.
> 
> Poi fare il programmino è una baggianata

 

Sarebbe proprio una figata, come ha detto Cagnulein non è che hai in giro un HOWTO (magari riesci a farlo te -> se hai tempo sia chiaro) su come costruire l'attrezzo? Che ho gisto 2 porte usb dietro la mia M$ Natural che non uso quasi mai  :Smile: 

----------

## paolo

Avete il sito web del produttore per vedere l'articolo? Sembra carino ed interessante  :Smile: 

P.

----------

## koma

Allora per costruirlo c'è una guida qui:

www.moddingplanet.it ( ma non quella col transistore)  quella ve la studiate voi io già l'idea ho messo  :Smile: 

Invece per comprarla senza doversela fare qui:

www.overclockmania.net

----------

## federico

Si ma il problema mio principale, togliere la corrente alla porta usb, nessuno ne ha idea?

Fede

----------

## micron

 *federico wrote:*   

> Si ma il problema mio principale, togliere la corrente alla porta usb, nessuno ne ha idea?
> 
> Fede

 

Pure a me interesserebbe sapere come si fa, anche se temo non sia possibile gestire il tutto tramite sw...  :Sad: 

Infatti anche se non hai compilato il supporto usb nel kernel la luce va lo stesso...

----------

## Cagnulein

fatta oggi il mio usb led in carne e fili  :Razz: 

ho preso un bel Led ad alta Intensità con una resistenza da 180 ohm..ed il gioco è fatto  :Razz: 

ora viene la parte software, la + dura forse  :Wink: 

----------

## -YoShi-

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> fatta oggi il mio usb led in carne e fili 
> 
> ho preso un bel Led ad alta Intensità con una resistenza da 180 ohm..ed il gioco è fatto 
> 
> ora viene la parte software, la + dura forse 

 

Fico nn hai uno schema, una guida o qualcosa da seguire per la costruzione?

----------

## koma

ho già risposto a questa domanda.. vedi sopra  :Smile: 

----------

## -YoShi-

 *koma wrote:*   

> Allora per costruirlo c'è una guida qui:
> 
> www.moddingplanet.it ( ma non quella col transistore)  quella ve la studiate voi io già l'idea ho messo 
> 
> Invece per comprarla senza doversela fare qui:
> ...

 

Sarò un ciecato ma quando ci ho guardato nn ho visto niente...(forse andavo di fretta...adesso provo a ridare un occhiata)

P.S. un aiutino? sotto che sez devo guardare?

EDIT: L'ho trovata, e ho avuto la conferma che sono ciecato...

L'ho letta e adesso ci faccio un pensierino...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## -YoShi-

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora viene la parte software, la + dura forse 

 

Non so se può essere utile, ma ho trovato questo articolo che parla di come costruire un driver per un supporto usb, magari si riesce ad adattare

LinK

----------

## -YoShi-

Do una spolveratina a questo 3d...

dato che sono ancora interessato 

...poi nessuno ha fatto più niente?

----------

## koma

io dato che sono pirgro e nn so programmare .. c'ho messo un interruttorino  :Very Happy:  click click

----------

## -YoShi-

evvabbè ma che soluzione è???   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   eheheh lol così ero buono anche io  :Smile:  ...possibile che non esiste una soluzione + professional?  :Cool: 

----------

## koma

potresti mettergli un sensore tipo quello delle lampade al battere delle mani si spegne  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Ne abbiamo riparlato anche alla pizzata per il webbit di milano.. ancora nessuna soluzione sul fronte. Per me e' un incubo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Cagnulein

 *federico wrote:*   

> Si ma il problema mio principale, togliere la corrente alla porta usb, nessuno ne ha idea?
> 
> Fede

 

io ne ho idea: http://forum.clonyxxl.net/index.php?showtopic=12367&hl=  :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

Non credo sia bene inserire messaggi forvianti in un topic...

----------

## silian87

/usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/misc/usbled.c

Ci sono diverse funzioni da usare... ecco i prototipi:

static void change_color(struct usb_led *led)

static int led_probe(struct usb_interface *interface, const struct usb_device_id *id)

static void led_disconnect(struct usb_interface *interface)

Ho messo quelli che credo piu' importanti... penso che si debba fare un programmino un C

----------

## xchris

 *federico wrote:*   

> Si ma il problema mio principale, togliere la corrente alla porta usb, nessuno ne ha idea?
> 
> Fede

 

qualche considerazione:

vedendo il pinout della usb http://www.networktechinc.com/technote.html

suppongo che le usbled + economiche si colleghino direttamente ai pin GND e +5v.

A questo punto il modulo usbled penso sia inutile.Immagino che permetta di accendere/spegnere solo se c'e' un elettronica di controllo (minima) e che il DATA pin sia collegato.

Per togliere corrente all'intero bus USB (pero' poi non usi + nessuna periferica USB) non so se e' fattibile.

io proverei a disabilitare ogni opzioni del kernel su USB a vedere se cosi' non viene proprio alimentato.

Se neanche disabilitando USB dal kernel rimane accesa... c'e' poco da fare. (a quel punto solo per capire disabiliterei USB da bios)

Queste sono semplici considerazioni.. magari anche non corrette.  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## federico

@silian

Ho letto anche io il codice di quel modulo ma mi e' parso servire per qualchje altra cosa, ho provato a compilarlo e ho scoperto che la sua compilazione riesce solo se associata a quelladel modulo usblcd... La funzione changecolor mi e' parsa un po' particolare, non ho visto lucine in giro che cambiassero il colore del led   :Rolling Eyes: 

Non ho capito bene a cosa serva ma ho il sentore che faccia riferimento ad altro...

@xchris

Sono prove da fare (e documentazioni da leggere) , vado in uni faccio sto esame che ho oggi e quando torno provo un po'...

Fede

----------

## motaboy

Il modulo del kernel ha tutto un altro scopo, da quello che ho capito serve per quelle porte USB che hanno dei led di stato. inoltre quelle funzioni sono proprie del modulo e non puoi utilizzarle da userspace.

----------

## Nuitari

ciao a tutti, oggi ho acquistato una di quelle luci led da collegare tramite usb (si lo so mi diverto a sputtanare qualche soldo ogni tanto   :Razz:  ). Mi interessava sapere se era possibile controllarla da terminale (accendere, spegnere), ho visto che nei kernel nuovi e' presente un parametro "led usb driver", qualcuno sa come funziona, se esiste qualche applicativo?ho visto che su portage ci son dei software per la gestione (mi pare dalla descrizione) dei led della tastiera..

 grazie

----------

## !equilibrium

[mod]ricordavo che esisteva questo vecchio thread sull'agormento "usbled", per cui ho fatto il merge del thread aperto da @Nuitari [/mod]

nota: @Nuitari, la prossima volta fai una ricerca prima di postare sul forum.

----------

## Nuitari

hai perfettamente ragione, scusami   :Embarassed: 

ricordavo infatti di questo topic, lo avevo cercato ma nn lo avevo trovato, che granchio che ho preso   :Sad: 

cmq, non ci sono piu state novita' su questo fatto? e io che volevo fare il figo accendendo e spegnendo le lucine..

----------

## federico

No figurati, io ho cercato soluzioni in tutti i modi. Tra un po' mi abituero' all'idea che e' necessario utilizzare un Arduino...

----------

